# Wir suchen Elektroingenieure – Techniker oder Meister



## Aberle-Automation (17 April 2008)

Die Firma Aberle Automation GmbH & Co. KG hat in den letzten Jahren enorm expandiert. Für unseren Weg in die Zukunft benötigen wir motivierte Persönlichkeiten. Wir bieten Ihnen eine neue Herausforderung und für Ihre berufliche Entwicklung alle Chancen. Nähere Informationen zu unserem Firmenprofil erhalten Sie im Internet unter: www.aberle-automation.com 

*Elektroingenieure – Techniker oder Meister (m/w) *​ 

*für unsere Softwareabteilung, Bereich Robotics*​
*Ihre Aufgaben:*

Programmierung von Robotern und CNC Maschinen 
Eigenverantwortliche Durchführung von Projekten (Pflichtenhefterstellung, Teilprojektleitung,…) 
Inbetriebnahme der Anlagen beim Kunden vor Ort im In- und Ausland 
*Ihr Profil:*

Dipl.-Ing. Elektrotechnik, Dipl.-Ing. Automatisierungstechnik, Elektromeister, 
SPS-Techniker oder staatl. gepr. Elektrotechniker 
Fundierte Kenntnisse in der Roboterprogrammierung (z.B. Fanuc, Kuka,…) 
Kenntnisse in der Automatisierungstechnik (z.B. Simatic, Allen Bradley,…) 
Eigeninitiative, Flexibilität, Teamfähigkeit 
Reisebereitschaft 
 

*Elektroingenieure – Techniker oder Meister (m/w) *​ 

*für unsere Softwareabteilung, Bereich Automatisierungstechnik*​ 
*Ihre Aufgaben:*

SPS-Programmierung von Maschinen und Anlagen inkl. Schnittstellen zu übergeordneten Systemen 
Eigenverantwortliche Durchführung von Projekten (Pflichtenhefterstellung, Teilprojektleitung,…) 
Inbetriebnahme der Anlagen beim Kunden vor Ort im In- und Ausland 
*Ihr Profil:*

Dipl.-Ing. Elektrotechnik, Dipl.-Ing. Automatisierungstechnik, Elektromeister, 
SPS-Techniker oder staatl. gepr. Elektrotechniker 
Fundierte SPS-Programmierkenntnisse (z.B. Simatic S5/S7, Allen Bradley, …) 
Kenntnisse von Bussystemen (z.B. Profinet, Profibus, ASI-Bus, Interbus,…) 
Kenntnisse von HMI-Oberflächen (z.B. WinCC, Intouch,…) 
Eigeninitiative, Flexibilität, Teamfähigkeit 
Reisebereitschaft 
*Unsere Leistungen:*
Wir bieten Ihnen einen interessanten, abwechslungsreichen und anspruchsvollen Arbeitsplatz mit Freiräumen für Ihre Ideen, sowie ein breites Angebot an Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten, um Ihre Fähigkeiten zu fördern und auszubauen.

Sie sind dynamisch, flexibel, innovationsfreudig und motiviert; sind bereit, sich zu engagieren und komplexe Aufgaben eigenverantwortlich und zielgerichtet durchzuführen? Dann senden Sie bitte Ihre Bewerbungsunterlagen unter Angabe des möglichen Eintrittstermins und Ihres Gehaltswunsches an:


*Aberle Automation GmbH & Co. KG*
Daimlerstraße 40 
D-74211 Leingarten
Fon +49 (7131) 9059-0
Fax +49 (7131) 9059-59
Email:


----------

